# please help me I.D this moss



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of moss is this??
given by a friend from u.s
































is this hair grass??


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know about the moss. Are you sure that it's aquatic? Is it the same moss on all pictures?

The second plant doesn't look like hairgrass. Hairgrass blades are thin like hair. Look at pictures here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14478&highlight=hairgrass


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I don't know about the moss. Are you sure that it's aquatic? Is it the same moss on all pictures?
> 
> The second plant doesn't look like hairgrass. Hairgrass blades are thin like hair. Look at pictures here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14478&highlight=hairgrass


 First plant could be star moss and it's not a true aquatic. Second plant might be vallisneria nana??? I'm trying!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> First plant could be star moss and it's not a true aquatic. Second plant might be vallisneria nana??? I'm trying!!


so you min i cant put it on the tank???


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I don't know about the moss. Are you sure that it's aquatic? Is it the same moss on all pictures?
> 
> The second plant doesn't look like hairgrass. Hairgrass blades are thin like hair. Look at pictures here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14478&highlight=hairgrass


the two first pic are the same..i dont know also the 3rd one


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

They all look like terrestrial moss to me. I'm pretty inexperienced but yes, I agree the first one looks like star moss. And the second looks like some species of sphagnum. Not sure about the third moss though.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

hard to tell by the pictures, but the third photo looks like mondo grass, which is not aquatic. we'd need better pictures to confirm.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i mean the fourth moss is different


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I was also thinking about star-moss. One seller sells it on eBay. It can be underwater for a long time, but doesn't grow there.

The third picture might be peacock moss, it similar my my peacock, but your has very short branches. However, its "pedicles" look similar to "pedicles" of my moss.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my friend says he got it beside the pond on the rocks


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

1st and second are same and 3rd and fourth are different


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

You'd need a bryologist to confirm those mosses, the U.S. has over 200 species of fissidens alone.

The last appears to be giant hairgrass


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

camboy012406 said:


> my friend says he got it beside the pond on the rocks


That might be your answer right there as to whether they are aquatic or not ... I'm pretty confident that none of these are true aquatic. The might be able to survive for a while under water, but won't grow and will eventually die. Most moss needs wet conditions, but only some will survive completely underwater. On rocks beside the pond sound like the perfect place for non aquatic moss.

Harry


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> hard to tell by the pictures, but the third photo looks like mondo grass, which is not aquatic. we'd need better pictures to confirm.


It is not mondo grass. Mondo grass is a shorter leaf that curves. and it is not true aquatic, but can live immersed for months (sometimes)


----------

